# Vermont Castings Radiance lp DV2600 pilot on; burner won't light



## triath2 (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi all!

We have a10-12 year old VC Radiance DV2600 propane direct vent gas stove.  Pilot lights fine; and until recently all worked well using the optionally equipped unit with 'on-off-thermostat' switch on back of stove that also has the rheostat for fan speed.  A few days ago, stove failed to light when switch was set in the thermostat position; but would light and work in the 'on' position.  Now, the stove will not light in either thermostat or on position; but the pilot remains lit normally.  I have tried 'shorting' the two leads at the thermostat end - with no response. Ideas?


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 26, 2015)

Do you have a multimeter? Check the thermopile readings by putting the meter's contacts on the TH-TP & TP terminals.
You should be getting 550+ millivolts with the burner off.
When your turn the burner on the millivolts should drop to around 200 or so.
Did you try jumping the TH-TP & the TH terminals with a wire to see if it will ignite?


----------



## Fsappo (Feb 13, 2015)

On that exact model, back in the day, we had some bad toggle switches.  I think I jumped at the switch to diagnose that as the issue (after doing what Daksy suggested and jumping the terminals on the valve to make sure it wasn't a valve issue)  If I am recalling properly, I ended up buying a handful of switches from VC to keep in the truck.


----------



## Heatsource (Feb 16, 2015)

if Bob's advice doesn't work,
did someone turn the on/off pilot knob to pilot?


----------



## Fsappo (Feb 17, 2015)

Oh yeah, always look at the simplest things first, Dave.  I forgot that step!


----------



## Heatsource (Feb 17, 2015)

Yes, I always start with the simple questions! (and try not to offend people with the " is it plugged in"  type questions)


----------

